# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  *Sofra e miqve* [1]

## [Perla]

Pershendetje  :buzeqeshje: 

Per te evituar ngaterresa qytetesh,shtetesh apo fshatrash thash te nderroj pak ajer dhe tu hap deren gjithe miqesis. Sofra e rrumbullaket ka vend per te gjithe qe kane deshire te ulen te qajne nje hall  :perqeshje:  apo te bejne nje dore shaka . 

Presim miq, te shofim nga do jete vizituesi/ja i/e pare  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

plaku mere i pari

----------


## pranvera bica

Plaka e dyta...haha!Hajde te mblidhemi ketu e te hame nje lakror te ngrohte me qepe e domate ...

----------


## [Perla]

Hahaha teta Vera, ti je flori, sa te mire ma ben ate lakrorin si pe Korce, me kujton zemren time (gjyshen) qe me mungon shume. Te puth  :buzeqeshje: 

dragu ti je çun ne vaft (kur e kthen nje gote) nuk ke per tu plakur kurre  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drague

> Plaka e dyta...haha!Hajde te mblidhemi ketu e te hame nje lakror te ngrohte me qepe e domate ...


per petanik me ka shkuar mendja.

ja te shkoj ne Itali sot dhe ma ben byrazerka :buzeqeshje:

----------


## [Perla]

Po deshe urdhero e ketej nga fshati im  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albela

erdha dhe un perla 
cfar po n'a tregoni dicka te bukur ?

----------


## [Perla]

Mirese erdhe fillimisht e dashur  :buzeqeshje:  Tashti s'jemi mbledhur akoma te gjithe, presim grupin akoma  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

ciao te tereve!

----------


## [Perla]

Tankisti maj frend  :ngerdheshje:  Mirese erdhe  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## shoku_tanku

mire se te gjeta!

----------


## busavata

mirë se ju gjeta , ju pershendes te gjithve  :buzeqeshje:  

[Perla] shum temë e qelluar , te lumt.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Pershendete dhe urime per temen.
Kam nje hall,me duhet te vendosi cilen deg te studimeve te zgjedhi por e kam veshtir se te trijat me pelqejn.
A para-per mamie,me duhen edhe 6 vjet studime
E dyta-edukatore  per femijt ne feshnjore
E treta-ne nje azil per persona te moshuar.

Qe te triat me pelqejn qfar me kishit keshilluar?.(*

----------


## [Perla]

Mirese erdhet  :ngerdheshje: 



Ne te mira e ne gezime u mbledhshim  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Albela

*mir se te gjetem perla 
veç gezim paç dhe ti puç puç

se harova çokollat 
svihet duar bosh ke tjetri per vizit 


*

----------


## [Perla]

Busavata ty nga te kemi ?

----------


## [Perla]

> *mir se te gjetem perla 
> veç gezim paç dhe ti puç puç*


Faleminderit zemer, gjithashtu edhe per ty. Veç dite te bardha  =)

Sueda Mirese erdhe =)
Une ne vendin tend do kisha zgjedhur mamie sepse mendoj se eshte diçka e mrekullueshme te ndihmosh ne lindjen e nje jete. Plus eshte nje mundesi me shume per pune, edhe pse mund te jete shkolle e gjate dhe e mundimshme besoj se ja vlen.  Edhe deget e tjera nuk mbeten me pas, por mes tyre kjo ishte me e drejta mendoj, zgjedhja eshte e jotja, por gjithesesi mendoje sepse flitet per diçka te rendesishme per jeten tende, arsimimi dhe puna. Uroj te kem ndihmuar.

----------


## Roi

Pershendetje Nikoqire,
Sa mire qe e paske ber kete sofer te madhe per te gjith ata qe e ndjejn veten Shqiptarë.
Une po u sjell nje Qifteli a ka kush kendon ketu??

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Mirese erdhet 
> 
> 
> 
> Ne te mira e ne gezime u mbledhshim


Shoh se qenkam i tepert ne kete sofer : (

----------


## [Perla]

TAnkuuu pseeee?   :ngerdheshje: 

Roi, çifteli vallaj nuk kam degjuar, po qe se ke ndonje kitare , na los diçka per kenaqesi  :buzeqeshje:

----------

